# stock mufflers



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

I have a set of stock mufflers with chrome tips from my '06 GTO. Anyone interested?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

What did you replace them with?


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*aftermarket exhaust*

I just installed a corsa touring cat-back. Any recommendations on headers? That's my next step...


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

fiddler_red said:


> I just installed a corsa touring cat-back. Any recommendations on headers? That's my next step...


Kooks is what a lot of people that I know are running.


----------

